# Getting the Most Out of a Kodak Z915



## Ancient Digger (Mar 20, 2010)

Yes, I know it's blatantly ridiculous to assume I know anything about photography when I have this camera. Trust me. It's a huge step up from I've had for years.

My question is. How do I get the most out of this camera? I don't want every shot to look like a snapshot, but this camera is a detour right now. I like to think I have a good visual sense of color, shading, light, etc...but, I could be wrong.

Here's the first shots I took with this camera. I actually picked it up today.


----------



## KmH (Mar 20, 2010)

Studying photographic technique is a good way to get the most out of the camera.

A good place to start is with a comprehensive read of the cameras users manual so you're aware of all the different features and capabilities the camera has.


----------



## FattyMcJ (Mar 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!

#1  Good subject but the colors appear muted (could just be the size posted, try posting larger images?) and it's not level. 

#2 Pretty flowers but there is a LOT going on.  Too much of a good thing is bad, if that makes sense.  Either pull back and show the whole plant/bush/whatever or get closer and fill the frame with one bud and maybe a leaf or two to give depth, I don't know, it just seems busy to me.

#3 Creepy.  Beautiful dog, but the eyes freak me out. Not to mention your finger holding his head in place lol.  But the eyes and "pose" look unnatural to me.

Try getting down on the floor, on his/her level, and getting a more natural photo of the pup.

Something like this:





Ignore the sandals and busy background, it's just a snapshot lol

You can get some really nice photos with that camera, don't stop trying, keep shooting and learning!

As suggested many times, grab a copy of "Understanding Exposure" by Bryan Peterson and learn more about the basics of photography and lighting; and/or maybe pick up a copy of "Learning to See Creatively" also by Bryan Peterson [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Learning-See-Creatively-Composition-Photography/dp/0817441816/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1269157225&sr=8-3]Link Here[/ame] 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Ancient Digger (Mar 21, 2010)

KmH said:


> Studying photographic technique is a good way to get the most out of the camera.
> 
> A good place to start is with a comprehensive read of the cameras users manual so you're aware of all the different features and capabilities the camera has.



Thanks for that. I have read through the manual, and now, I'm starting on all of the extra sites online that Kodak said would be useful.


----------



## Ancient Digger (Mar 21, 2010)

FattyMcJ said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> #1  Good subject but the colors appear muted (could just be the size posted, try posting larger images?) and it's not level.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for the suggestions. 

The first photo I was on a floating dock. I should have maybe sat down or laid down I think to take the picture. The flower shot, I can understand that completely. Maybe something like this would have been better?






My fiance for some reason put his finger in the pups mouth last minute. I think he was trying to lift the lip or something. lol

Thanks again for the suggestions. I'm going to look into getting those books.


----------



## Skyclad (Jun 28, 2010)

I hope this post isn't too old to still be bumped. But the reason I did is because I just ordered this camera last night and im hoping to gain any insight on it as well as tips as what to/how to take good pictures with it in general.


----------



## Kennynva (May 20, 2013)

I liked all of the photo's...I have too just got this camera...and will be learning how to use it..


----------

